# TJ Maxx Sale



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks to W Jenness for posting this in the skiing on the cheap thread. I went to the store at the Greendale Mall. Some nice Jackets but nothing I was really looking for. So I went to the store in Westboro and scored. I got a pair of Patagonia ski pants with GoreTex for $99.99.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2008)

*Ooops.*

 I meant to put this in the gear section. :dunce:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 11, 2008)

They sometimes have random ski stuff there. We picked up some goggles a few years back for next to nothing....Smiths and Bolle.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2008)

Glenn said:


> They sometimes have random ski stuff there. We picked up some goggles a few years back for next to nothing....Smiths and Bolle.



The Westboro store even had some Giro Root Goggles for $29. That's a good price but I tried a pair on and they didn't fit my face that well.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2008)

I was in there today and they got some really nice stuff. Jackets from Spyder, Marker, Cloudveil, most around $150 and under.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

I went to the store in Union NJ today to see what all the excitement is about.  I didn't really see anything I needed but the place was full of amazing hot women wearing short dresses and high heels!   I might have to go clothes shopping there more often :grin:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I was in there today and they got some really nice stuff.





RootDKJ said:


> I didn't really see anything I needed but the place was full of amazing hot women wearing short dresses and high heels!



guess i'll swing by the local TJ Maxx Monday. been looking for new pants. ;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

I would.  They had a decent selection.  I just bought new pants 2 seasons ago so I don't need them.  They also had a lot of Columbia fleece jackets and pullovers.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 12, 2008)

TJ Maxx is awesome! Just watch out for sale days- they super shoppers will mow you down and snatch the gear you found from you cold, dead hands :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I went to the store in Union NJ today to see what all the excitement is about.  I didn't really see anything I needed but the place was full of amazing hot women wearing short dresses and high heels!   I might have to go clothes shopping there more often :grin:




Hell yeah...there's a TG Maxx right up the street from me..


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> The Westboro store even had some Giro Root Goggles for $29. That's a good price but I tried a pair on and they didn't fit my face that well.



The Giro Roots were $24.95 around here and they had a couple different colored lenses.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> but the place was full of amazing hot women wearing short dresses and high heels!   I might have to go clothes shopping there more often :grin:



I went at the wrong time. I went on a weekday around noon, the only women there were old enough to be my gramma.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The Giro Roots were $24.95 around here and they had a couple different colored lenses.



They were probably that price here too, my memory sucks. :dunce:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I went at the wrong time. I went on a weekday around noon, the only women there were old enough to be my gramma.


Saturday after dinner, around 7pm OMG!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 12, 2008)

Just went to the store in BTV.  Scored some Bolle Goggles for less than half price.  Also scored some nice Cloudveil Scholler/Leather Palm gloves WITH liners for $39, regularly $90.  Great deals.  I even saw Patagonia stuff on sale 

*The new gloves.*


----------



## severine (Oct 12, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I went at the wrong time. I went on a weekday around noon, the only women there were old enough to be my gramma.


Hey!!!  That's when I shop! :uzi:  Though I'm probably overlooked because I'm usually wrangling my kids... 

I went on Friday before heading out to NH for the weekend... and found a K2 hardshell snowboarder jacket that I fell in love with.  Orchid (all my jackets are blue or black), waterproof, full of features... Originally $190 and they had it for $79.99.  Guess what's on my coat rack now? 

There were some great deals.  If you have kids, it's even better (if you can) to wait until the spring when they clearance out the leftovers.  I got my daughter a Spyder fleece for REALLY cheap in the spring, as well as another big brand jacket and ski pants for a song.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 13, 2008)

severine said:


> Hey!!!  That's when I shop! :uzi:  Though I'm probably overlooked because I'm usually wrangling my kids...


Ok, in my defense we were at different stores. If we were at the same store I'd be posting about the hot ski mamma's that were there. :wink:


----------



## severine (Oct 13, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Ok, in my defense we were at different stores. If we were at the same store I'd be posting about the hot ski mamma's that were there. :wink:


No sweat.  Most of the other women at my store were grannies, too.   Though I did run into a girl I went to high school with...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I went at the wrong time. I went on a weekday around noon, the only women there were old enough to be my gramma.



....and could've very well been my gramma, she lives in Westboro :lol:


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 13, 2008)

went to the TJ Maxx in Manhattan at 18th street and 6th avenue.  the selection of ski stuff is typical for a closeout place, mostly surplus stuff in varying condition.  they did have helmets and goggles too.

however the prices were pretty good-ski/snowboard pants that should go for 100 or more for 39$.  I might pick up some extra stuff.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 13, 2008)

no hot chicks but got a hot deal!  picked up a new pair of Columbia pants. listed at $100, got them for $29.99.

was surprised at the nice selection.  i was in a rush but had i not been i probably would have spent more time looking at the other ski stuff.  i saw a nice pair of spring gloves and plenty of base layer stuff.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....and could've very well been my gramma, she lives in Westboro :lol:



I saw her there. :wink: I asked her if she wanted to go across the street to Uno's for some drinks but she said she would never drink with a gaper like me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I saw her there. :wink: I asked her if she wanted to go across the street to Uno's for some drinks but she said she would never drink with a gaper like me.



well, my grand mother is pretty hardcore and only drinks at the towny bars anyway.  You can find her probably five nights a week at JP's  :lol:


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> well, my grand mother is pretty hardcore and only drinks at the towny bars anyway.  You can find her probably five nights a week at JP's  :lol:



AhHaHa, I just hope she doesn't read these forums. :lol:


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 20, 2008)

sales are hazardous to my wallet.  happened by a TJ Maxx in Whitestone, Queens and came out with a Northface Jacket at 50% off the lowest marked price.... 

and then ended up at the Northface outlet at Woodberry commons and everything in the store was 40% off it;s lowest marked price....so I just had to get the matching pants.....crazy.....

they had a 1 piece suit for 200$, marked down from list price of 550$.  I almost pulled the trigger......oh well, doing my bit for the economy.....


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

tekweezle said:


> oh well, doing my bit for the economy.....


That's how I look at it.  Somebody has to keep buying stuff, right?


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 22, 2008)

I wish hot chixx shopped the TJ Maxx near me (newport RI)...but in fact this store is g-h-e-t-t-o. Really crappy selection, but I still snagged some socks and a pair of Giro Roots. 

Will try to hit a few other locations and see if its any better. Hoping to grab more misc crap.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 22, 2008)

a coworker at my shop, who is the softgoods buyer..just bought a Marmot Windstopper Jacket at TJMaxx. It is bad when someone in the industry can buy something there for less that they would pay on an employee discount.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 22, 2008)

scored a cloudvell jacket  (ski patroll red)  $125/$370
columbia pants   (tan)  $28/$100

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

powhunter said:


> scored a cloudvell jacket  (ski patroll red)  $125/$370
> columbia pants   (tan)  $28/$100
> 
> steve



Which Cloudveil did you get? The Zero G?


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 22, 2008)

The Sneak said:


> I wish hot chixx shopped the TJ Maxx near me (newport RI)...but in fact this store is g-h-e-t-t-o. Really crappy selection, but I still snagged some socks and a pair of Giro Roots.
> 
> Will try to hit a few other locations and see if its any better. Hoping to grab more misc crap.



seems like different locations will have different stuff.  some it will be old and ratty or damaged.  it;s definitely not standardized.  however, some of the selection can look pretty good.  I have seen all sorts of nice contemporary Atomic, Marker, Burton, Salomon jackets and pants mixed in with what looks like 5 year old returned merchandise.  

I think that Northface jacket I got was an absolute steal.

one of the locations had nice looking snowshoes for 69.99.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree.  Hit or miss.  I have three stores that are nearby....and have visited all three.  Random things at each...you have to keep your eyes open for deals.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Which Cloudveil did you get? The Zero G?



yep...no hot chicks though I was scoping out a few skanks in the lingerie dept

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yep...no hot chicks though I was scoping out a few skanks in the lingerie dept
> 
> steve



Looks like we got the same jackets:dunce:


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 25, 2008)

No Cloudveil or Marmot at any of the 3(!) TJ Maxx locations I visited. However, I grabbed a decent Volkl Team jacket for $165, list was $375. It's got all of the usual good features and trounced the similarly primed bottom-of-the-barrel leftover Spyder stuff. The Spyder jackets did not even have armpit vents and they just looked cheap.

I'm a major scrounge so $165 instead of the $500 I might have otherwise dropped on an Arc Teryx @ REI = win.

Still no hot chixx, but a fairly passable cougar got a bit flirty with me in the parking lot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yep...no hot chicks though I was scoping out a few skanks in the lingerie dept
> 
> steve



MSY.Mad Steezy Yo..lots of MILFs and GILFs at TJMaxx


----------



## powhunter (Oct 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like we got the same jackets:dunce:



did ya get  the red one too??   Im getting a first aid cross put on mine...so when im following the poacher under the ropes it will look legit


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2008)

powhunter said:


> did ya get  the red one too??   Im getting a first aid cross put on mine...so when im following the poacher under the ropes it will look legit
> 
> 
> steve



Hell ya I got the red, will have to write my name on the inside:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2008)

powhunter said:


> did ya get  the red one too??   Im getting a first aid cross put on mine...so when im following the poacher under the ropes it will look legit
> 
> 
> steve





o3jeff said:


> Hell ya I got the red, will have to write my name on the inside:lol:



Damn you people getting red jackets too.  I'm not skiing with either of you this season. :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Damn you people getting red jackets too.  I'm not skiing with either of you this season. :smash:



I read somewhere that wearing red makes you look like a better skier that you actually are.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I read somewhere that wearing red makes you look like a better skier that you actually are.


ouch :flame:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Damn you people getting red jackets too.  I'm not skiing with either of you this season. :smash:



will Greg and 2knees be far behind????


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> will Greg and 2knees be far behind????



Apparently Greg bought a red jacket as well... :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2008)

Damn i wanted that $500 Atomic Jacket with the sewn in thumb hole thingys that TJ had for $199.  It was sharp  ---------but couldn;t find an XL . THe Large fit but was form fitting and i like em just a tad loose specially in the shoulder area 

 Course i NEED another jacket like i need a 3rd arm 

I  bought 2 last season .2 the year before and 2 about 4 yrs ago


----------



## hrstrat57 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Marshall's Lincoln RI had Atomic jkts*

Marshall's in Lincoln, RI had the Atomic red shorties in all sizes last Monday....they also had a lot of Spyder shorties....all were $149 I think.....

If I didn't already have a red Karbon shortie I would have bought one of the Atomic jkts....it was a flat out gorgeous item.

Of course would probably look pretty goofy with my Exploder buddhas or my Head i supershapes on my feet:smash: but who cares....

If I'd see a Volkl team shortie like sneak scored....well....I'd have grabbed that one!


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 15, 2008)

I finally got to the TJ Maxx that's closest to me....  Broomall, Pa.

Snagged up a pair of Giro Root gogs with the gold lens.. $25 I had to will be god for night skiing at the very least which my fire lens wisdom's aren't.

I also snagged up some spyder base layers top and bottom $20 a pop.

They had some kick ass Swany gloves for $30 but none of the ones they had in my size were any good... (GRRR!!!)

Patagonia, spyder, north face, etc.. socks, and base layers, etc..   none of which I needed other than what I picked up.

No pants whatsoever and the only jacket they had was a columbia one in bright yellow... nothing I'd wear..  
They did have one burton audex jacket there but I didn't even bother looking at it... (was behind the counter...in a box I'd imagine b/c it's hella expensive as those jackets were..  also nothing I was interested in)

Not bad for sure.... base layers were a great find for me....

Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Glenn (Nov 15, 2008)

My wife was at the one in Hamden CT today; gogles and helmets aplenty.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

I stopped there tonight because I had to go back to Home Depot.  Picked up a base layer for $15, a Life is good shirt for $13 and a new mouse for the queen since her mini-mouse died like two weeks ago.  She's got a thing for animal prints so this was a perfect gift for her.






No amazingly hot women tonight though.


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 15, 2008)

Just tried the root goggles on with my giro 9 helmet and wow does it fit good...
They feel smaller than my wisdoms do but not in a bad way... just different..
I don't get any push on the bridge of my nose with the roots like I do with the wisdoms...
For $25 these were a freaking steal...  I may have to go back and grab another pair... but that would mean I have 4 pairs of goggles...  nah...   I wish they had helmets at the store near me, I wouldn't mind another brain bucket..

I'm such a gear whore..


----------



## Phillycore (Nov 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I stopped there tonight because I had to go back to Home Depot.  Picked up a base layer for $15, a Life is good shirt for $13 and a new mouse for the queen since her mini-mouse died like two weeks ago.  She's got a thing for animal prints so this was a perfect gift for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's got porn written all over it....   lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> that's got porn written all over it....   lol


lol, I guess you could look at it that way. A little porn never hurt anyone...;-)


----------



## mishka (Dec 22, 2008)

FYI ALL jackets on CLEARANCE  in  Seekonk MA store.....Atomic and spider jackets for $99. I  got Orage jacket for $69


----------



## andyzee (Dec 22, 2008)

Got my wife a nice Killy jacket Saturday, reg price 499, paid 149. Had the thumb thingee.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2009)

Have they started this sale yet this year?


----------



## powhunter (Oct 7, 2009)

my shopaholic girlfriend told me it starts tomorrow at 9:30....Ill be there gotta score some pants

steveo


----------



## WJenness (Oct 7, 2009)

powhunter said:


> my shopaholic girlfriend told me it starts tomorrow at 9:30....Ill be there gotta score some pants
> 
> steveo



Word.

Just so happens that I've got an out of office trip I have to make to pick up a laptop from a service depot tomorrow morning... Looks like a TJ Maxx detour on the way back to the office.

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2009)

powhunter said:


> my shopaholic girlfriend told me it starts tomorrow at 9:30....Ill be there gotta score some pants
> 
> steveo



Thanks Steve. We getting matching coats again this year?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2009)

looks like i'll be there over the weekend.. unfortunatly i think i'll need new pants this season :-(


----------



## Glenn (Oct 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> unfortunatly i think i'll need new pants this season :-(








????


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2009)

Glenn said:


> ????



nope, u have me confused with 2knees..
http://forums.alpinezone.com/64296-need-advice-quick.html

my problem is more like this:


----------



## severine (Oct 8, 2009)

Went to our TJ's this morning and the selection was abysmal, especially for guys. Very little to pick from. Hope the ones closer to you have more!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Went to our TJ's this morning and the selection was abysmal, especially for guys. Very little to pick from. Hope the ones closer to you have more!



I stopped at the one by my house last night and they had about a dozen jackets and some gloves, hats, goggles and helmets out but nothing like last year. Also noticed they had no signs or nothing advertising it.

Will check the one by work today


----------



## severine (Oct 8, 2009)

The signs went up today; the event was supposed to start this morning. They had gloves, a few goggles, some base layers, and all, but very little else. There was 1 circular rack of women's jackets, 1 circular rack of women's layers, 1 rack of women's ski pants, 1 circular rack of men's jackets (most of which were boarder or no-name stuff), and I don't even recall a rack of men's snow pants. The kids had more racks of stuff! 

I heard elsewhere in the country had Cloudveil but little of that was to be found at my TJ's. Probably for the best.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> nope, u have me confused with 2knees..
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/64296-need-advice-quick.html
> 
> my problem is more like this:



I need to pull my stuff out and try it on.  I'm afraid that I'll have the same problem...


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 8, 2009)

Tyrolean found a girls Spyder Lola jacket (size 14) at the one in Oceanside.  Looks to be about 1/2 price give or take.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 8, 2009)

Tyrolean's goin wild over there - Fera ski pants for Iceman and a Spyder Deluge jacket for me, in addition to the Spyder jacket for Snowprincess...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 8, 2009)

Woburn, MA and Cambridge, MA have decent selection of jackets, pants and baselayers.

All of the other stuff (goggles, gloves, mittens, other accessories) seem to be significantly down from last year.

I picked up a pair of mittens and a baselayer top at Cambridge this morning.

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2009)

Southington store pretty much had the same stuff I saw last night which was not much. The Glastonbury store had quite a selection of coats and pants.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 8, 2009)

Westborough was pretty weak for mens stuff. Womens and kids was ok. Got some gloves and socks for the kids and a jacket for my daughter.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought a Cloudveil for DH and myself but when I got home I was less than thrilled with the fit of both.  Didn't see anything in pants that interested me and we have plenty of hats and gloves.  The anticipation of this sale was better than the actual sale.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 8, 2009)

I stopped by the Sudbury and Westboro stores on the way home from work. The selection wasn't as good as previous years. I bought some base layers and a hat but that was it. On the bright side they saved me money.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Southington store pretty much had the same stuff I saw last night which was not much. The Glastonbury store had quite a selection of coats and pants.



I had no idea there was one in Southington; I thought the only one around here was Hamden.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I had no idea there was one in Southington; I thought the only one around here was Hamden.



On Queen Street by Outback and Bobs Furniture.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> On Queen Street by Outback and Bobs Furniture.



Duh! I've driven by that like a million times. I bought a ShamWow for my wife at Bed Bath and Beyond in that same plaza IIRC. :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Duh! I've driven by that like a million times. I bought a ShamWow for my wife at Bed Bath and Beyond in that same plaza IIRC. :razz:



Were you afraid someone would see you buying a Shamwow in your own town?:-D


----------



## WJenness (Oct 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Were you afraid someone would see you buying a Shamwow in your own town?:-D



Probably more concerned that it may make him beat up a hooker (http://www.tmz.com/2009/03/27/shamwow-pitchman-beats-hooker-to-the-punch/).

That kind of thing is best left to outside your own town.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going to check this out tomorrow night.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Were you afraid someone would see you buying a Shamwow in your own town?:-D



Absolutely not! I can make it over to Southington pretty quickly from work. I ran over on my lunch hour.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Woburn, MA and Cambridge, MA have decent selection of jackets, pants and baselayers.
> 
> All of the other stuff (goggles, gloves, mittens, other accessories) seem to be significantly down from last year.
> 
> ...



Where's the one in Cambridge? Anyone check out the Leominster store?


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey now I'm still looking for a shamwow! My husband asked me to pickup one for drying the dogs!


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 9, 2009)

Also might want to check out Marshals. They're owned by the same outfit that owns TJ Max and have similar merchandise. Went to one near me last night and found a real nice Northface shell, but it was a 3X-Large. Checking out the TJ Max near work on the way home tonight.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Where's the one in Cambridge? Anyone check out the Leominster store?



Route 2 / Fresh Pond / Alewiffe Brook, Between Alewife and the first rotary, on the westbound side.

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Route 2 / Fresh Pond / Alewiffe Brook, Between Alewife and the first rotary, on the westbound side.
> 
> -w



Oh right, not going anywhere near there during rush hour. That area is a nightmare!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 9, 2009)

I got this in bright orange for $50:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice they didn't have any of those at the local store.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, I got the last one at my local store . . . SCORE!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2009)

stopped @ 2 TJM's today, neither (southington and newtown) had much of a selection. Picked up a pair of goggles for Jake and a 10pack of hand warmers.


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 10, 2009)

Scored some gray rossi pants at the N Kingstown RI location for $49.99 and some base layers for another $25.

Needed to get some early/late season lightweight pants and these will do nicely.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2009)

I stopped by a Marshell's yesterday, (Scotch Plains).  No ski gear to be found anywhere.  I did get a nice "Mountain Man" Life Is Good shirt for $10 though.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> stopped @ 2 TJM's today, neither (southington and newtown) had much of a selection. Picked up a pair of goggles for Jake and a 10pack of hand warmers.



Thanks for the heads up. I was going to hit the one at Southington this week at lunch. 

What did the handwarmers go for?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2009)

I went to Union, NJ yesterday.  Not much there I'd consider "gear" worthy.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2009)

The one in Westborough did have a couple "SUV" shovels for $19. All aluminum with with a collapsing handle. Looked like a good thing to keep in the car with you.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 12, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Scored some gray rossi pants at the N Kingstown RI location for $49.99 and some base layers for another $25.
> 
> Needed to get some early/late season lightweight pants and these will do nicely.



I went there today and scored a nice Columbia shell and some night goggles. They had the best selection so far of the stores I went to.


----------



## billski (Oct 13, 2009)

Hudson Mass
a spider parka list $236 for $136. Nice looking. Lots of Columbia jackets. Lots of boarder jackets. Pants. Good selection of gloves for 20-25 and ski socks for $9. Small knit hat selection/ that's about it for mens. No gogs. Women's section was about four times as big, as usual...

With that big let-down, I went next door and bought an air compressor....


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2009)

billski said:


> With that big let-down, I went next door and bought an air compressor....



LMAO! Good man! :beer:


----------



## Shock (Oct 16, 2009)

went to the TJ Maxx in Wariwck.  They had plenty of goggles / pants/ jackets for everyone.

Ended up grabbing some gloves for $7 and a Cloudveil jacket for $149

Overall pretty good (but I don't know what it was like last year to compare)


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 24, 2010)

anybody been to TJ Maxx yet this season? i stopped by one last week but they hadn't put out any ski clothing/gear yet.


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2010)

I think they usually wait for Oct for the ski sale stuff, but I could be wrong.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 24, 2010)

severine said:


> I think they usually wait for Oct for the ski sale stuff, but I could be wrong.



I had the same thought, Sev.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 24, 2010)

Went to several  last week in various locations MA&  NY -- no ski stuff yet


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 24, 2010)

Someone post here if they find out when it starts. From the old posts it looks like it starts in early October.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 27, 2010)

TJ Maxx - Newtown CT - Sept 26

had a few ski jackets out (son picked up softshell for $25) but no pants or gear.


----------



## billski (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting, I just called the local store and they have no clue - the merch just "shows up".  Not every store will have an allocation.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 1, 2010)

Stopped by one of our local stores.  Lots of stuff in.  Mostly Columbia and Spyder.  Did see a few Orage pieces including a nice softshell and a few Burton pants as well.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 1, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Stopped by one of our local stores.  Lots of stuff in.  Mostly Columbia and Spyder.  Did see a few Orage pieces including a nice softshell and a few Burton pants as well.



Thanks for the heads up.

I guess I know what I'm doing at lunch today.

-w


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I guess I know what I'm doing at lunch today.
> 
> -w


+1...didn't bring lunch so I'll have to go to the mall anyway.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2010)

hammer said:


> +1...didn't bring lunch so I'll have to go to the mall anyway.



I'll be checking out the Westboro one at lunch.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 1, 2010)

Woburn, MA store still has nothing out...

-w


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Woburn, MA store still has nothing out...
> 
> -w


I couldn't find anything either...was guessing that they would put it right near the front of the store like in years past.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 1, 2010)

TJ Maxx doesnt run their operation like a typical retailer.  they never know what they'll be able to buy, they dont advertise so the merchandise doesnt go to every store, or even close to that, and they never buy back into the same thing.  They want you to buy when you see it cause chances are, you won't see that item in a TJ Maxx again.  So procrastinators beware.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2010)

In VT today for work.   Nothing in the Middlebury store this morning.  I'll be checking out the Burlington Store later this afternoon.


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> TJ Maxx doesnt run their operation like a typical retailer.  they never know what they'll be able to buy, they dont advertise so the merchandise doesnt go to every store, or even close to that, and they never buy back into the same thing.  They want you to buy when you see it cause chances are, you won't see that item in a TJ Maxx again.  So procrastinators beware.


I agree with this except that in the past, they have made a big deal out of the arrival of the ski clothing. Usually it was sometime in early to mid-October.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 1, 2010)

severine said:


> I agree with this except that in the past, they have made a big deal out of the arrival of the ski clothing. Usually it was sometime in early to mid-October.



:lol:

whether you agree or not, its true.  I worked for them.


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> :lol:
> 
> whether you agree or not, its true.  I worked for them.



Not looking to argue. Just saying that they're not crazy for looking for info on the arrival since it was provided previously.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 1, 2010)

severine said:


> Not looking to argue. Just saying that they're not crazy for looking for info on the arrival since it was provided previously.



I know that.  I just thought you might be fired up from the sundown thread.  :flame:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2010)

Oct 7th starts their "family outerwear event"

http://www1.tjmaxx.com/tjx/outerwear-event-stores.asp


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Oct 7th starts their "family outerwear event"
> 
> http://www1.tjmaxx.com/tjx/outerwear-event-stores.asp



oddly, the 2 stores nearest me aren't on the list of "select stores"...


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> I know that.  I just thought you might be fired up from the sundown thread.  :flame:


Troll!!! :uzi:



gmcunni said:


> oddly, the 2 stores nearest me aren't on the list of "select stores"...


I was going to say that I'm surprised Torrington is on the list but it is between 2 ski areas...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Oct 7th starts their "family outerwear event"
> 
> http://www1.tjmaxx.com/tjx/outerwear-event-stores.asp



Nothing in Westboro, but looks like I need to check back next Friday.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

severine said:


> Troll!!! :uzi:
> 
> I was going to say that I'm surprised Torrington is on the list but it is between 2 ski areas...



Southington has a ski area and they didn't make the list?

Please explain that one 2knees since you worked for them:wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2010)

Nothing in the Rutvegas store except some winter coats from Columbia and a few Marmot Softshells (all small).  No long underwear.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2010)

Rutvegas sounds better than Middlebury.  The softshells were New Balance in that store


----------



## 2knees (Oct 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Please explain that one 2knees since you worked for them:wink:



I dont think Mt Southington technically qualifies as a ski area.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> I dont think Mt Southington technically qualifies as a ski area.



Good point!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> I dont think Mt Southington technically qualifies as a ski area.



Just got my passses   southington and sundown...got  a southington one just so I can ski everynight after work....maybe some moguls there this year!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Just got my passses   southington and sundown...got  a southington one just so I can ski everynight after work....maybe some moguls there this year!!



Look at you getting all cultured and stuff!  Enjoy Southington, hopefully you can get some moguls going there.  If not maybe you can hook up with rueler to learn some racing techniques.  Then you and Greg can race against each other on NASTAR nights! :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Rutvegas sounds better than Middlebury.  The softshells were New Balance in that store



garbage in the btown store as well


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 1, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> garbage in the btown store as well


 
Sounds like you are doing the Route 7 circuit and are in my neck of the woods.  How did you like the massive construction project on Route 7 in Brandon?  I have to drive through it every weekday.  :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Sounds like you are doing the Route 7 circuit and are in my neck of the woods.  How did you like the massive construction project on Route 7 in Brandon?  I have to drive through it every weekday.  :roll:



downtown Brandon was as far as I had to travel, so I missed the construction.  Douzy of a day though.  

Stowe > Brandon > Burlington > Middlebury.  Just the way the meetings lined up.  

Nice part of the day was driving over 125.  State is lucky it's newly refinished 125 wasn't wiped out.  That river through there was RAGING.  I was surprised to not see kayakers on it.  The White River was as high as I've ever seen it as well.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 2, 2010)

10.2.2010 - Shelton CT Store

not much to speak of, just a few jackets and shells.   no pants, base layers or gear to be found.

but i picked up some underwear while there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 2, 2010)

Absolutely Jack Squat  at our local TJ's today


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks like next week is the start of the event.  It does not sound like it may be as good as in the past....no ski gear is listed.


----------



## billski (Oct 2, 2010)

It's hard to believe a bunch of guys are engaged in such a shopaholic activity!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 3, 2010)

billski said:


> It's hard to believe a bunch of guys are engaged in such a shopaholic activity!



It's more of a "ski gear whoring" activity so it's OK.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 4, 2010)

Keene had a good selection last year. Well, for my wife. They had a good amout jackets. She actually scored two pairs of really nice Spyder ski pants. 

You do have to get while the gettin' is good. I think after January, that was it. Then they start putting shorts out. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2010)

Nothing remotely close to ski clothing in the Southington store yesterday.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 5, 2010)

Woburn, MA has some stuff out...

A bunch of soft goods (Jackets, pants, base layers, some gloves), a couple helmets, and some goggles... much smaller than in years past.

Picked up a pair of marker pants for $39.99 that seem decent...

Didn't have much time to poke around too much (was out at lunch with a friend), but my impression was the goggle selection sucked and was pricier than in years past.

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 5, 2010)

i was back in the newtown ct store yesterday, just because i was in that shopping center.  i didn't expect anything different from previous visit and i wasn't disappointed.

marker pants for $40 is what i'm looking for. hope stores near me get them soon.


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2010)

Picked up a flier in the store the other day. Definitely Oct 7th for the kick off of their winter gear event.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2010)

Hit up the Worcester and Shrewsbury stores on my way back from Wachusett this afternoon.

Worcester has a bunch of Columbia stuff out with a little Spider and Marker stuff thrown in. 50% off the $600 Spider pants is still too much for me even thought they fit pretty nice ... they did have the $39.99 Marker pants.

Shrewsbury doesn't have any mens out yet. They were putting the womans stuff out while I was there and had what looked like a really large selection of nice Under Armor ski pants. They said the mens stuff is coming out tomorrow. Won't be able to get back until Friday so don't take all the good stuff!


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hit up the Worcester and Shrewsbury stores on my way back from Wachusett this afternoon.
> Won't be able to get back until Friday so don't take all the good stuff!



I work right down the street.  Lucky for you I don't need/want anything!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 6, 2010)

Brookfield CT Store - 10.6.10

Brookfield was on the list of stores where the "Winter Outerwear" sale was being held so i swung by to check it out a day early.

They had stuff - jackets, pants, base layers, goggles, helmets & gloves. BUT, as someone said before, not nearly the quantity/selection i'd seen in previous years.  I think there was more girls/womens stuff than mens/boys.  very disappointing.  did NOT see $40 marker pants.

Did see these pants, thought about picking them up for Jake


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2010)

Torrington's store as of this morning:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Torrington's store as of this morning:



lots more than what they had near me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll hit Shrewsbury in the morning. The rack of womens stuff they had out Tuesday was pretty impressive. Hopefully the mens stuff will be as good.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2010)

My wife said the selection wasn't very good in Torrington.  I guess those pictures must be about everything??


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2010)

Portsmouth, NH store was pretty much as others descibed.  Lots of Columbia stuff, goggles etc.  Only 'high end' thing I saw was a few goose dowm Marmot jackets.  

I picked up a pair of Smith Knowledge goggles for $50.  I think they might be the same goggles as I already own, if not very similar.  They definitely have the same lense.  Figure I'll order another color lense, perhaps gold, for flat light conditions.

Also picked up a set of Grandoe Gloves for $17.  They seem like they'll be pretty warm.  I didn't really need them, but figured what the heck, $17 for a back up set of gloves is a good deal.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Torrington's store as of this morning:


 

Don't mind the guy walking around the store taking pictures with his camera phone   Hey, in all seriousness that recon is excellent!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> My wife said the selection wasn't very good in Torrington.  I guess those pictures must be about everything??



Can I get pics of the selection of mens medium coats?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Don't mind the guy walking around the store taking pictures with his camera phone   Hey, in all seriousness that recon is excellent!



Thanks, but those were from my wife.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Can I get pics of the selection of mens medium coats?



She already left, or was asked to leave due to my unruly kids...  I'm not entirely sure which...  Didn't sound like there was a huge selection.  I may be sporting a new jacket this season though. 8)


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow.  you are taking shopping to a new level!

I once got thrown out of a supermarket for writing down prices on a pad of paper.


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2010)

billski said:


> Wow.  you are taking shopping to a new level!
> 
> I once got thrown out of a supermarket for writing down prices on a pad of paper.


They most likely thought you worked for the competitor down the street.

I have a number of family members who worked in a local supermarket and the managers would occasionally go to a competitor's store to scope out prices.


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Can I get pics of the selection of mens medium coats?


There were actually more mediums than anything else. Burton, Ride, lots of Columbia (incl Titanium, which I guess is their better brand), Orage, Killtek, and Bonfire.



billski said:


> Wow.  you are taking shopping to a new level!
> 
> I once got thrown out of a supermarket for writing down prices on a pad of paper.


I practically got thrown out of a grocery store for taking a picture of a pyramid of pomegranates. I thought for sure I'd get thrown out after that, though, since I was taking notes while I was in there for a homework assignment for creative writing.

I did find a whole other section after that was mostly women's stuff. A lot of Columbia, their cheap Snowzu brand, a couple Marmot, some Orage, a 686... More selection in the smaller sizes but I didn't look through them. There were TNF fleeces for women but not men.




I did pick up a cheap 3-in-1 jacket. Hope I don't regret the lack of pit zips but for $50, I can't really complain. Color will be hard to miss--it's actually in that photo above.


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2010)

I also saw this for sale...


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2010)

*Woburn FTL*



WJenness said:


> Woburn, MA has some stuff out...
> 
> A bunch of soft goods (Jackets, pants, base layers, some gloves), a couple helmets, and some goggles... much smaller than in years past.
> 
> ...


Had a quick look in the Woburn store...didn't see much.  Was hoping to find some TNF fleeces but I didn't see any.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 7, 2010)

Went to the Greendale Mall first and the selection was lacking. I hit Westboro after and picked up a nice Oakley Jacket for $129. I was tempted to buy a North Face (Gore Wind Stop) Softshell for $120+/-. Lots of Columbia, Orage, Marmot Down Jackets for $99, and some no name brands. Not nearly as much Spyder as previous years. Under Armour base layers for $25.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2010)

They have much for ski pants at Westboro?


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 7, 2010)

I did see one rack full of pants but I didn't really check out what they had. They also had Columbia pants hanging on the wall with all of the other Columbia stuff.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm done with Newtown CT store. A few more items but hardly anything compared to what I see posted about at other stores.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm going to the grand opening of REI in norwalk ct tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 7, 2010)

Went to the Rutvegas store.  Pretty much consistent with what other folks are saying: a few helmets, some goggles, lots of Columbia clothing and no-name brands, and maybe five or so Marmot coats and TNF fleece.  The only Patagonia items were defective socks.  Not much long underwear.  

So not much, but this is the Rutland store so I'd think that they would not have much.  Burlington?  We'll see....


----------



## adamh (Oct 8, 2010)

*North Kingstown*

NK, RI has a good amount of stuff, pretty consistent with what everyone is saying. A fair amount of base layering, some Bolle/Smith/Zeal/Ed Hardy goggles. One full rack of pants from S to XXL. Lots of columbia jackets mixed with some other cheaper stuff. Overall worth a look if your in the area.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 8, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Went to the Greendale Mall first and the selection was lacking. I hit Westboro after and picked up a nice Oakley Jacket for $129. I was tempted to buy a North Face (Gore Wind Stop) Softshell for $120+/-. Lots of Columbia, Orage, Marmot Down Jackets for $99, and some no name brands. Not nearly as much Spyder as previous years. Under Armour base layers for $25.



Got back to Westboro, very disappointing. Basically a bunch of columbia and some crappy no name stuff. Very poor ski pant selection. Greendale is much better in that dept with some nice Spyder pants and the cheapo Markers.

Grabbed some gloves and mittens for the kids. Women's selection looked much better.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 8, 2010)

going to try to get to Nashua, NH tonight... that store usually has a decent selection.

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2010)

i'm done with TJ maxx...nothing good @ Norwalk CT store, hardly any mens stuff at all.


----------



## billski (Oct 13, 2010)

I hit Hudson and Bedford Mass. last night.  I didn't need anything but always find it interesting.  Mostly all Columbia jackets including a few Titanium., a couple of fleece Spyder thrown in here and there.  Lots of funky knit hats, not much base layer selection.  Lots of Gloves.

My daughter went on Monday and apparently hit the motherlode of Women's gear.  She came home with two jackets and pants.

I was the only one looking at the ski clothing.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 13, 2010)

billski said:


> My daughter went on Monday and apparently hit the motherlode of Women's gear.  She came home with two jackets and pants.
> 
> .



seemed like every time i went (multiple stores) they had tons of women's stuff.  great deals too.. guess it isn't the right year for mens ski clothing.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 13, 2010)

Rutland store has a lot of stuff


----------



## catskillman (Oct 13, 2010)

hrstrat57 said:


> Marshall's in Lincoln, RI had the Atomic red shorties in all sizes last Monday....they also had a lot of Spyder shorties....all were $149 I think.....
> 
> If I didn't already have a red Karbon shortie I would have bought one of the Atomic jkts....it was a flat out gorgeous item.
> 
> ...



Marshalls & TJMaxx are the same company by the way


----------



## Vortex (Oct 14, 2010)

Found an Obermeyer coat and ski pant deal in nashua last night for my daughter..  Tried both the Tyngsboro and Nashua stores. Nashua had quite a bit left. Looked like more womens gear than mens


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Looked like more womens gear than mens



That seems to be the theme this year. It's ok because it prob kept me from spending money.


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> That seems to be the theme this year. It's ok because it prob kept me from spending money.


I still can't help but chuckle at all the guys out shopping.  TJX companies know that most guys don't like to shop.  It's always that way - go in any store, you'll see tons more floor space dedicated to women's clothing.   

Me?  Why be a slave to fashion, I tell my wife.    It's just a vast conspiracy by the fashion industry to shake money out of our pockets (I still don't get the high-water "flood" pants that women wear these days.  Give them a fancy name and they're back in style.  Uh, honey, didn't you buy the wrong size pants? :-?)  

I'll just wait 10 years and it will be back in style again.  My daughter was snickering at me last weekend as she noted that my shoes are back in style!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2010)

billski said:


> I still can't help but chuckle at all the guys out shopping.  TJX companies know that most guys don't like to shop.  It's always that way - go in any store, you'll see tons more floor space dedicated to women's clothing.



Jackets, Ski Pants, and Goggles all fall under 'gear". I don't see how checking TJX for discounts on ski stuff is any different than following SAC or Tramdock.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Jackets, Ski Pants, and Goggles all fall under 'gear". I don't see how checking TJX for discounts on ski stuff is any different than following SAC or Tramdock.



admit it, you are a Maxxinista!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> admit it, you are a Maxxinista!



How many times have you been back to double check they haven't put something new out?:wink:


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> How many times have you been back to double check they haven't put something new out?:wink:



....says the man who asked if I would take pictures of the medium jackets.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> How many times have you been back to double check they haven't put something new out?:wink:



i have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i have no idea what you are talking about



:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> I'm going to the grand opening of REI in norwalk ct tomorrow.


REI is awesome.  I use their credit card for all my business expenses & use the rewards for more gear.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2010)

FWIW I love my LL Bean Visa Card.  Free shipping as well.....


----------



## WJenness (Oct 14, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> REI is awesome.  I use their credit card for all my business expenses & use the rewards for more gear.



Same here 

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 14, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Same here
> 
> -w



+3 for all my personal charges.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 16, 2010)

Checked Tyngsboro, MA and Nashua, NH stores and there is some decent stuff left. 

Tyngsboro - Hats (picked up a Mountain Hardwear), gloves, Marker side-zip pants, baselayers and many Columbia jackets.  A few other jackets but not much.  Some accessories but nothing special. 

Nashua - Hats, gloves, accessories, baselayers, Columbia, a few Marmot jackats and some other accessories.  A little bit better selection than abopve but nothing too great.

Both stores seem to have quite a bit of women's stuff but didn't look too closely as wife doesn't ski...


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2010)

Saratoga springs
huge womens selection.  Good quantities of mostly Columbia for men.  
Hey, what is it with black?  Is that the only allowed color
for mens jacket this year?  99% black, but women have many choices.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 17, 2010)

billski said:
			
		

> it's hard to believe a bunch of guys are engaged in such a shopaholic activity





			
				billski said:
			
		

> i still can't help but chuckle at all the guys out shopping.





			
				billski said:
			
		

> saratoga springs
> huge womens selection. Good quantities of mostly columbia for men.
> Hey, what is it with black? Is that the only allowed color
> for mens jacket this year? 99% black, but women have many choices.



lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 17, 2010)

been to 3 stores in MA and 3 in NYS so far mostly crap for guys - womens stuff is so/so   All in all an really OFF yr for TJ 's SKI stuff quality


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> lol


 
Thanks for pointing that out because I noticed the same thing!  :lol:  

The Burlington, Vermont store has LOTS of Marmot Down Jackets and a few Spyder, Marmot, and Sun Ice softshells that are really nice and downright dirt cheap. Lots of goggles and maybe four Bern helmets.  Some long underwear, although you can't try them on in the fitting room.


----------



## billski (Oct 17, 2010)

I laugh at myself all the time. 
Can't afford not to!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2010)

The Rutland (VT) store has some new, higher end inventory from Patagonia, Mountain Hardwear, TNF, and Spyder.  I picked up a Cloudveil Windbloc top for $25 instead of $125.  And I could kill the guy who snagged the Patagonia Synchilla top I wanted and tortured me by walking around the store looking at other things rather than just buying the damn thing.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> The Rutland (VT) store has some new, higher end inventory from Patagonia, Mountain Hardwear, TNF, and Spyder.  I picked up a Cloudveil Windbloc top for $25 instead of $125.  And I could kill the guy who snagged the Patagonia Synchilla top I wanted and tortured me by walking around the store looking at other things rather than just buying the damn thing.



DAMN YOU .. now i have to go recheck all the frig'n stores i thought i was done with


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll check the Southington store for you tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'll check the Southington store for you tomorrow.



thanks, i'll be up that way on Sunday.. hitting mt southington ski swap and probably play it again sports. looking for new helmet for daughter who refuses the boyish blue hand-me-down from her older brother.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 21, 2010)

Southington has some decent gloves....some goggles...columbia jackets....didnt see any pants

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 21, 2010)

N Dartmouth, ma store has a lot of Columbia coats, some marmot stuff, UA bases. Overall a lot of stuff speadout throughout the store. I picked up a Cloudveil Run Don't Walk top for $25


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I picked up a Cloudveil Run Don't Walk top for $25


 
That's what I snagged as well.  Great deal.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 22, 2010)

I went back to the Westboro store and found a Cloudveil Traverse Crew Fleece for $16.99 and an Under Armour, Team Realtree camo mock tn for $19.99. I might go back and pick up another Under Armour shirt.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'll check the Southington store for you tomorrow.





gmcunni said:


> thanks, i'll be up that way on Sunday.. hitting mt southington ski swap and probably play it again sports. looking for new helmet for daughter who refuses the boyish blue hand-me-down from her older brother.



Don't bother wasting your time going to the Southington store, not much there. The only thing they did have that you might be interested in were a few pairs of black Marker ski pants for $40(size medium and large)


----------



## roark (Oct 22, 2010)

Not much at the Keene NH store. Some Under Armour base layers, softshells, expensive spyder pants (seriously, $300?!?!?), $30-40 goggles (some polarized), bern helmets, and a plethora of columbia jackets and sessions pants. Easily the worst selection here in recent memory.

Didn't see any patagucci.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2010)

picked up base layers (top + bottom), 10pack of hand warmers and a face mask today.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Don't bother wasting your time going to the Southington store, not much there. The only thing they did have that you might be interested in were a few pairs of black Marker ski pants for $40(size medium and large)



thanks, skipped the drive up to southington and hit a ski shop + tj maxx closer to home today.  spotted Marker pants for $30 but passed, already have a pair of black pants.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> picked up base layers (top + bottom), 10pack of hand warmers and a face mask today.



Sounds like the trill of the hunt is finally over for you!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like the trill of the hunt is finally over for you!



pretty much. gave my wife the base layers and told her she can wrap them up and give to me for Christmas.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2010)

Barre, Vermont TJ-Maxx had lots of Marmot softshells and down.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2010)

i saw some CB soft shells today. i didn't think CB was still around.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i saw some CB soft shells today. i didn't think CB was still around.



yeah, I thought they died when male stretch pants died  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 25, 2010)

roark said:


> Not much at the Keene NH store. Some Under Armour base layers, softshells, expensive spyder pants (seriously, $300?!?!?), $30-40 goggles (some polarized), bern helmets, and a plethora of columbia jackets and sessions pants. Easily the worst selection here in recent memory.
> 
> Didn't see any patagucci.



Thanks for posting that. We head over to Keene every so often. I've probably said it before in this thread....the selction for women is always better at the Keene store.


----------



## roark (Oct 25, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Thanks for posting that. We head over to Keene every so often. I've probably said it before in this thread....the selction for women is always better at the Keene store.



Good point, I wasn't really paying attention to the ladies stuff - so women might do better.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 25, 2010)

My wife has been able to make some great buys there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 27, 2010)

Hate to say it, but it looks like stuff is trickling in and it maybe worth another visit. 

I was on a mission to find a Marmot softshell for my brother. I got one for a good deal....less than half price at the Barre store.  He told me saw one there, loved it, left it and went back two hours later to find that all of that size were gone.   

Rutland: they have lots of Marmot and a few more Patagonia items. Lots of Columbia and other mid-level quality stuff. They have so much stuff that they have nowhere to put it. The men's section is bursting. Some Patagonia lifestyle clothing. Not much new in women's. 

Middlebury: Well, this was NOT supposed to be in the Winter Promo. Guess what? Lots of Marmot Softshells, including the one my brother wanted. Lots of polypro from Marmot, Kombi, Rossignol. Women's stuff is about the same. I did get my wife a lighter CB fleece. It looked like good quality for layering and for $20 you could not beat it. 

So as much as I hate to say it, if you need clothing, go every once in a while. Know what you need and snag it otherwise you will go nuts looking through all the stock...and there is now lots of it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2010)

May need to spin by for another look tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Oct 27, 2010)

You guys make me laugh. :lol:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 27, 2010)

severine said:


> You guys make me laugh. :lol:



+1


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2010)

Not ski gear, but apparently some TJMax and Marshals are selling 16gb wifi iPads for $100 off:
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/11/18/t-j-maxx-offering-16-gb-wi-fi-ipads-for-399/


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 25, 2010)

You guys inspired me to do the MarshallMaxx thing. Scored a Cloudveil Zero-G pant in "Taupe", didn't have to get the black ones \o/ 
Wasn't the greatest deal @ $99/$265 msrp but not complaining either. Last season i picked up $400msrp "triple Gore-tex", Burton AK 3L Hover pant that started out there @$199 marked down to $89, though not for me 'cause they're snowboarding pants so i'm glad i found the Cloudveil's. 
They also had a few Columbia titanium pants, the rest were the same as everyone else is finding.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 26, 2010)

〽❄❅;576079 said:
			
		

> You guys inspired me to do the MarshallMaxx thing. Scored a Cloudveil Zero-G pant in "Taupe", didn't have to get the black ones \o/
> Wasn't the greatest deal @ $99/$265 msrp but not complaining either. Last season i picked up $400msrp "triple Gore-tex", Burton AK 3L Hover pant that started out there @$199 marked down to $89, though not for me 'cause they're snowboarding pants so i'm glad i found the Cloudveil's.
> They also had a few Columbia titanium pants, the rest were the same as everyone else is finding.



how do you pronounce your username?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 26, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> how do you pronounce your username?


 
It is Vulcan.  It is not pronuncable in English.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 26, 2010)

Puck it said:


> It is Vulcan.  It is not pronuncable in English.




Roger.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 26, 2010)

puck it said:


> it is vulcan.  It is not pronuncable in english.


lol


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 29, 2010)

checked out Marshalls in Milford CT this weekend.  place was a freaking zoo!  not much of a ski clothing selection though they had some black CB softshell pants for $25 that tempted me.


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 29, 2010)

22 pages about t.j.max. 99 percent by men. kind of funny. we're like a bunch of peacocks. remember when duct tape was cool?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 30, 2010)

just had to buy my 8yr old a $4 roll of tie dye duct tape....guess thats all the rage in 3rd grade now...


----------



## HD333 (Dec 1, 2010)

Marmot Gloves at Boston Marshalls, 20 bucks. Picked them up to keep in the bag.

Good selection of Scott/Dakine/Marker/Marmot/Rossi gloves there.


----------

